# anyone needing a ful time deck hand?



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

im 19. and i love inshore fishing, but i want to step it up a notch an do alot of bluewater fishing.its been my dream to work up to be a sportfishing captain. i plan on taking my 6pak course next month. an i know to get there i need to work my way up to the top. im a dock hand at day break, as much as i love my job id rather be on the water a tad bit more.i have some things to learn, but i can learn quick and do what it takes. i work at the marina alot but every offer i have to work.



if anyone is looking for a deckhand please pm me.


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

I was at a concert at the Wharf last night and they were advertising on the big screens that they were looking to hire deckhands.


----------



## MR.STAAL (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Geronimo (5/26/2008)*I was at a concert at the Wharf last night and they were advertising on the big screens that they were looking to hire deckhands.


that sounds crazy. i'm pretty sure the wharf does not have a charter fleet. i think they were advertising wanting DOCK hands, not deckhands. i saw something in the classifieds about that.


----------

